# Ridding the 330 to Running Springs



## jamesm_95 (Oct 13, 2010)

There has been some chatter going around about the possibility of riding the 330 up to Running Springs now that it’s closed. I know there are road closure signs and there is a major washout on the road but is it still doable? This seems like it would be a great climb without any cars on the road. Has anyone ridden it since the closure? Is the majorly damaged part near the bottom/top/middle? Any hassle from the authorities? I’m sure the “letter of the law” would say that you can’t ride it…but, you know.

Thanks,
James


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I saw some chatter as well. It is rideable all the way though but you have to get off your bike at the damage. I guess it is still unstable but crossable. As for the climb I heard it is 15 miles at 6% with a few kickers.
Not sure about the authorities.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

The highway engineer said it would take two years to fix 330, if he has to build a bridge. From the images I saw on TV, the remaining roadway in the slide area looks pretty scary. It would be great if they allow cyclists to use the road while they reconstruct it.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah my wife siad she hear 2 years as well, but form the pictures and where i think it is it doesnt look THAT bad?


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

lesper4 said:


> Yeah my wife siad she hear 2 years as well, but form the pictures and where i think it is it doesnt look THAT bad?


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

lol, i know i have seen that but depending on what is to the right...?

http://www.scpr.org/news/2010/12/28/storm-damage-closes-highway-330-122810/
Here are more pictures, i know that exact spot becase right behind teh CHP car is a turn out adn right before the damage is a 180 hairpin turn. the wash out is nto a clif it goes down into a shallow valley. I think they are playing "star trek quote" Scottie on us say it will take longer but they will have it down quicker.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Interesting, I may cruise over there tomorrow. Park just after Highland and head up sounds like a fun ride. Where exactly is the closure?

Edit: it's closed right at Highland, thinking of going out tomorrow.


----------



## nailknot (Jul 14, 2010)

I was thinking of trying this also but it appears that they are transporting equipment and materials for repairs on the highway. There is lots of traffic during the days, including weekends. The construction company probably wouldn't be too happy to have you in there while they are prepping the area for work.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Didn't make it out last week, tomorrow is a possibility. I'm thinking Sunday will be the lightest day contstruction traffic wise.


----------



## nailknot (Jul 14, 2010)

just curious if you attempted the 330 climb, let us know.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Why try? Just take the long way. The 18 has a lot of traffic- as always- but it's not all that bad. Just putting some extra miles in is never bad.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

because climbing with no traffic is better.


----------

